# Hey from Alabama



## BamaFlyAngler (Apr 17, 2019)

After months of reading threads, and stalking from afar. Finally joined. Want to buy some stuff on here, sell some stuff. And talk with some more fly fisherman. Not a lot in my particular part of Alabama. I predominately warmwater fly fish for largemouth and bream/sunfish species but try and tarpon/redfish once or twice a year. And trout fish with my brother in Idaho and Wyoming every summer. 

-Drew


----------



## Guest (Apr 18, 2019)

Welcome aboard!


----------



## BamaFlyAngler (Apr 17, 2019)

Thanks!!


----------



## Flatbroke426 (May 5, 2018)

What part of Bama are you in?


----------



## DeepSouthFly (Sep 7, 2016)

Bama peeps where yall at? I'm down around south of Troy right off 231. Fish the panhandle, Panama to Carabelle.


----------



## BarHopper (May 23, 2016)

Welcome, Bama! I'm down near Mobile - fly fish regularly from Apalachicola to Louisiana - have you fly fished for Crappie up your way???


----------



## DeepSouthFly (Sep 7, 2016)

BarHopper said:


> Welcome, Bama! I'm down near Mobile - fly fish regularly from Apalachicola to Louisiana - have you fly fished for Crappie up your way???


I haven't this year. Usually go with my pops once a year and sit under the bridge at Eufaula and catch them at night. But ain't got a chance to go this year but I've heard they're there.


----------



## Flatbroke426 (May 5, 2018)

I’m in Dothan. Fish PC and Appilach. but been tied up with work a lot this year


----------



## BarHopper (May 23, 2016)

Flatbroke426 said:


> I’m in Dothan. Fish PC and Appilach. but been tied up with work a lot this year


Great Snook picture! Wanna' hear all about that sometime! - grew up catching them on spinning rods - not on the fly rod yet!


----------



## Flatbroke426 (May 5, 2018)

I was a guide for over 20 years in the Keys and the Everglades. They were my specialty. I sure miss them


----------



## DeepSouthFly (Sep 7, 2016)

Flatbroke426 said:


> I was a guide for over 20 years in the Keys and the Everglades. They were my specialty. I sure miss them


Me and the wife are going down to Islamorada in June. Please help me. haha


----------



## Flatbroke426 (May 5, 2018)

DeepSouthFly said:


> Me and the wife are going down to Islamorada in June. Please help me. haha


Pm me. I’ll help how I can


----------



## BamaFlyAngler (Apr 17, 2019)

bar hopper-I live in Tuscaloosa, no I’m not a student...Anymore. Been here 8 years.


----------



## BamaFlyAngler (Apr 17, 2019)

Crappie fishing on fly seems great. I’ve caught them accidentally, and then have targeted them on fly a few times, crappie gobble flies down well. Just have had hard times finding lots of concentrated fish.


----------



## Skram (Feb 8, 2019)

DeepSouthFly said:


> Bama peeps where yall at? I'm down around south of Troy right off 231. Fish the panhandle, Panama to Carabelle.


I'm in Gulf Shores. If any of you guys are ever down on the beach hit me up. Not too many people throwing flies down here. Dock lights have turned on good the past week. Some quality fish around right now and only getting better.


----------



## fishnpreacher (Jul 28, 2018)

Welcome Drew!


----------



## BudT (Jun 29, 2018)

Welcome BamaFlyAngler, I'm sure you'll like it here, a lot of good people that dig fishing on here. I made a trip to Tuscaloosa nearly 2 years ago to pick up a custom pit built by Shirley Fabrication. I waited a year to have them build me that pit, first class cats right behind U of A.


----------



## Flatbroke426 (May 5, 2018)

Skram said:


> I'm in Gulf Shores. If any of you guys are ever down on the beach hit me up. Not too many people throwing flies down here. Dock lights have turned on good the past week. Some quality fish around right now and only getting better.


Id love to take you up on that


----------



## BamaFlyAngler (Apr 17, 2019)

BudT said:


> Welcome BamaFlyAngler, I'm sure you'll like it here, a lot of good people that dig fishing on here. I made a trip to Tuscaloosa nearly 2 years ago to pick up a custom pit built by Shirley Fabrication. I waited a year to have them build me that pit, first class cats right behind U of A.


Bud- Shirley Pits are amazing. I dream of one, maybe some day. Hope youre getting plenty of use out of it.


----------



## BamaFlyAngler (Apr 17, 2019)

Skram said:


> I'm in Gulf Shores. If any of you guys are ever down on the beach hit me up. Not too many people throwing flies down here. Dock lights have turned on good the past week. Some quality fish around right now and only getting better.


I'll take you up on that! and just followed you on instagram. Wow, awesome photography.


----------



## Skram (Feb 8, 2019)

BamaFlyAngler said:


> I'll take you up on that! and just followed you on instagram. Wow, awesome photography.


Thanks! I appreciate it. I need to shoot a lot more but I always pick up the rod or the surfboard before the camera.


----------



## BudT (Jun 29, 2018)

BamaFlyAngler said:


> Bud- Shirley Pits are amazing. I dream of one, maybe some day. Hope youre getting plenty of use out of it.


Love the pit, and the Shirley's are fine people. Couldn't be happier with it, so well built my kids will inherit it one day.


----------

